# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Algunas consideraciones sobre la desalación en España

## NoRegistrado

Reproduzco unas reflexiones de Adrián Baltanás Ex Director General de Acuamed:




> *Desde que hace 40 años se instalaran las primeras plantas, la desalación se ha expandido continuamente en España para garantizar la demanda hídrica de las regiones con mayor escasez*. En 2005 se inició un programa muy ambicioso a lo largo de toda la costa mediterránea, como alternativa más sostenible al trasvase del Ebro. Las últimas plantas están entrando en servicio actualmente; con ello queda mucho más asegurado, especialmente en situaciones de sequía, el abastecimiento de la población y de las actividades económicas principales, destacadamente el turismo, la agricultura de alto rendimiento y, en áreas más localizadas, la industria.
> 
> 
> Es una buena ocasión para intentar aclarar algunos malentendidos
> 
> La Revista de Obras Públicas me invita a exponer mis puntos de vista acerca de la desalación, y lo hago con sumo agrado porque es una buena ocasión para intentar aclarar algunos malentendidos al respecto, sobre la desalación en España en general y sobre el programa puesto en marcha por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente en 2005, a cuyo desarrollo tuve el honor de contribuir como responsable de la sociedad estatal Acuamed durante varios años.
> 
> *Escasez hídrica y desalación: un proceso permanente de expansión
> 
> ...


Los que lo puedan leer en ROP: http://ropdigital.ciccp.es/detalle_a...o_revista=3549
Los que no: http://www.iagua.es/blogs/adrian-bal...cion-en-espana

En mi opinión, el señor Baltanás está muy acertado en sus comentarios. Lo del tema de los informes del derogado trasvase del Ebro tuve información directa y aquello fue un desgraciado suceso con unas presiones políticas inaceptables.
Y con respecto a su comentario final, no puedo más que estar completamente de acuerdo con él.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (22-ene-2014),Varanya (04-feb-2014)

----------


## termopar

No puedo estar más de acuerdo con el documento. Y seguramente si en su momento no hubiese habido la presión social que se mantuvo.... En estos momentos estaríamos pagando los españoles otro sobrecoste más de los muchos que hay, ineficiente y que a la postre se ha visto completamente ilógico. Aún así, sigue habiendo un sector de la población que sigue sin atender a razones. La desalación ha resuelto de un plumazo muchos de los problemas existentes en las regiones mediterráneas (aunque quedan aún muchos temas por resolver por supuesto) a parte de ayudar a muchas empresas a crear un servicio puntero, exportable y muchos puestos de trabajo. Finalmente, quería añadir lo poco que se ha agradecido la insistencia y tenacidad que tuvo en su día la ministra Cristina Narbona para desarrollar dichas políticas con muchos frentes muy beligerantes en esa época.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> No puedo estar más de acuerdo con el documento. Y seguramente si en su momento no hubiese habido la presión social que se mantuvo.... En estos momentos estaríamos pagando los españoles otro sobrecoste más de los muchos que hay, ineficiente y que a la postre se ha visto completamente ilógico. Aún así, sigue habiendo un sector de la población que sigue sin atender a razones. La desalación ha resuelto de un plumazo muchos de los problemas existentes en las regiones mediterráneas (aunque quedan aún muchos temas por resolver por supuesto) a parte de ayudar a muchas empresas a crear un servicio puntero, exportable y muchos puestos de trabajo. Finalmente, quería añadir lo poco que se ha agradecido la insistencia y tenacidad que tuvo en su día la ministra Cristina Narbona para desarrollar dichas políticas con muchos frentes muy beligerantes en esa época.


Fue tal la campaña de desprestigio a la ministra y a las desaladoras, que ahora se les va a volver en su contra. A ver como explican a la gente que lo que antes era malísimo, dentro de poco lo van a vender como bueno, sólo espero vivir lo suficiente para ver al presidente de la CA que sea hablar bien de ellas o al ministro comiéndose sus palabras con patatas. Incluso sacan noticias sobre la derogación de la Cláusula Narbona, y la gente de allí la identifica con algo malísimo.
Hasta tal punto llegó la manipulación con fines políticos que ahora el ministro ya se ha encargado de eliminar de un plumazo un ministerio importantísimo como era el de Medio Ambiente y lo ha convertido en algo que no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, en una dirección general dependiente de Agricultura. La zorra a cuidar de las gallinas, incomprensible.
 Pero bueno,"" Biba Hejpaña!!!""

Saludos. Miguel

----------

